# Voting begins 28/11/2011



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

History in the making.

Just watched the news... queues outside polling stations but MB are outside them canvassing (allegedly) which is illegal.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Not just MB, other parties at it too 

Ikhwanweb (MB) tweet: : "just distributing lists of candidates names to voters is not illegal #egypelections " 

oh for crying out loud!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Nour Party (Salafi) distributing campaign leaflets across from a polling station on Ramses. #Egyelections


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

For me, based on Egypts history, this is nevertheless a historic moment, and I am glad I was here to see it. I saw the people standing in neat rows (obviously because there is soldiers with mean looking riot gear), and as imperfect as it may seem, this is a fagile democracy in the making, and this wheel is too big to stop or turn back. I salute the Egyptian people and I will keep my fingers crossed for them. They deserve this, and they need this.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Up until now, the military is still in charge, nothing has changed. It remains to be seen if these elections will be legitimate.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Up until now, the military is still in charge, nothing has changed. It remains to be seen if these elections will be legitimate.


I am an African, and for us, sometimes, this is as good as it gets...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> For me, based on Egypts history, this is nevertheless a historic moment, and I am glad I was here to see it. I saw the people standing in neat rows (obviously because there is soldiers with mean looking riot gear), and as imperfect as it may seem, this is a fagile democracy in the making, and this wheel is too big to stop or turn back. I salute the Egyptian people and I will keep my fingers crossed for them. They deserve this, and they need this.


Must be the first time ever the Egyptians have formed a queue.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Must be the first time ever the Egyptians have formed a queue.


Not really, they queued orderly for the referendum in March :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt's first free elections for decades are about to enter a second day, with turnout so far described as "very high".

Logistical problems plagued many polling stations on Monday but the first day of voting passed mostly peacefully. Egyptians are voting to create the first democratically elected assembly in the country's history.

The queues formed early and quickly at polling stations across Egypt on Monday, as voters cast their ballots in the first parliamentary elections since the fall of former president Hosni Mubarak in February.


In the capital, Cairo, thousands of voters flocked to schools in the neighbourhoods of Zamalek, Nasr City and Maadi - among others - well before polling booths opened at 8am, to stake their place in line.

Logistical problems continued to plague many polling stations across the country, with some voters reporting that stations had not opened more than an hour after the time scheduled, as ink used to mark voters' fingers had not arrived.

"The two problems are this, one, ballot papers arriving very late, secondly, judges are arriving very late [and] some not even turning up," Al Jazeera's Sherine Tadros, reporting from Shubra, said.

Additionally, a ban on campaigning at polling stations appeared to have been violated, with members of parties handing out pamphlets and banners steps away from the ballot box.

Voter enthusiasm

Despite the problems, many voters expressed enthusiasm for what they said they hoped would be Egypt's first truly free and fair election.

In Assiut, one of the most significant governorates in the Upper Egypt region, there appeared to be an exceptionally high turnout by the standards of the country's previous votes.

"The lines have not stopped outside the polling centres," Al Jazeera's Rawya Rageh reported from Assiut. "If we're judging by the turnout, this has been by all accounts a success."


Women were turning out in high numbers, unusual for such a conservative region, she said.

There were no signs of violence or coercion, she reported, but there were campaign violations. Poor organisation by authorities was also an issue, she said.

Voters in the northern city of Alexandria began arriving at polling stations not long after sunrise.

Armed navy troops in blue helmets guarded the stations, and unarmed police officers directed voters once they entered.

Poll workers opened the stations shortly after 9am, around an hour after the voting was scheduled to begin, but there was no sign of anger among the calm crowds, who seemed anxious only to get inside.

Across central Alexandria, brief downpours did not seem to dampen turnout, with long lines of men and women snaking out of nearly every polling place.

The Freedom and Justice Party, the political wing of the Muslim Brotherhood, made its presence felt throughout the city.

FJP workers could be seen advising voters on how the ballots had been organised while dressed in hats, pins and vests emblazoned with the scales of justice, the group's distinctive symbol.

Election timetable

FJP workers handed out tiny calendars bearing the party's symbol and name, and erected tents - covered with party banners - where men with laptops helped voters learn their unique voting number and location, while also providing them with party flyers.

Voters are choosing 168 of the 498 deputies, which will form the new lower house of parliament. The vote is only the first stage in an election timetable which lasts until March 2012 and covers two houses of parliament.


Jamal Elshayyal reports from Alexandria
In this round, some of Egypt's most populous areas will vote, including Cairo, Alexandria, Assiut, Port Said and Luxor.

More than 50 political parties are contesting the elections, along with thousands of candidates running as independents.

But the preparations were marred by a new wave of demonstrations, as protesters continued to occupy Cairo's Tahrir Square to demand the military council that replaced Mubarak hand power to a civilian government.

Some activists called for a boycott of the vote before it began.

"I am boycotting because I believe it is a circus," Hossam el-Hamalawy, an Egyptian blogger and activist, told Al Jazeera.

"You cannot have clean elections while the police force which has not been purged is in charge of securing the ballot boxes.

"You have to settle the battle in the streets, then you settle it in the ballot boxes. We have to win our occupation in Tahrir Square first."

- Malika Bilal reported from Cairo; Evan Hill reported from Alexandria


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

*Brilliant*

So pleased to see people using their vote.
This man is determined to make his mark.. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My houseboy has just told me that last night he went into Agouza to buy some Egyptian takeaway fast food, he ordered two items and asked if they would give him another dish free and was refused he walked away after paying for the 2 dishes and was called back.

Here take this don't like anyone tell you the MB is not good to Egyptians


----------



## BOOKGIRL12342002 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Buy Two get One Free*



MaidenScotland said:


> My houseboy has just told me that last night he went into Agouza to buy some Egyptian takeaway fast food, he ordered two items and asked if they would give him another dish free and was refused he walked away after paying for the 2 dishes and was called back.
> 
> Here take this don't like anyone tell you the MB is not good to Egyptians


I'm not sure I'm following . Is that a normal occurrence for picking up Take Out food? In Canada, if I went to a restaurant to pick up two items and asked for a third free, they would probably just smile and hand me the take out bag with the two items-- as if to say, I don't think so mate, --- or think I was kidding and chuckle all the way into the kitchen. 

Was the free dish just because he's bringing buisness to the restaurant?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BOOKGIRL12342002 said:


> I'm not sure I'm following . Is that a normal occurrence for picking up Take Out food? In Canada, if I went to a restaurant to pick up two items and asked for a third free, they would probably just smile and hand me the take out bag with the two items-- as if to say, I don't think so mate, --- or think I was kidding and chuckle all the way into the kitchen.
> 
> Was the free dish just because he's bringing buisness to the restaurant?




Yes it's quite common for an Egyptian to ask for something free in a baladi restaurant.. they will chance their luck. The dish was not free it was a bribe.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Voters could get well fed if they used this ploy each time there's polling. Every resturant an extra meal and they can still vote who they wish for.

Eco.


----------



## JohnJ24 (Jun 10, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> My houseboy has just told me that last night he went into Agouza to buy some Egyptian takeaway fast food, he ordered two items and asked if they would give him another dish free and was refused he walked away after paying for the 2 dishes and was called back.
> 
> Here take this don't like anyone tell you the MB is not good to Egyptians


Eek! Either you talk a load of crap or I am thick, but I'm definitely not lacking intelligence! rolleyes: confused:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The announcement of Egypt's election results, already 24 hours late, has been delayed further.. The Egyptian electoral commission blamed the delay on the high number of votes cast. State TV said they would be released on Friday. The Supreme Council of the Armed Forces said they would now be revealed on Friday or Saturday. Meanwhile, the new prime minister, Kamal el-Ganzouri (pictured left), who was appointed by the military rulers, has postponed announcing his new cabinet until Saturday after a number of people declined posts


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I heard there were a lot of shenanigans. ie. MB apparently busing in people from the countryside to make the voting lines longer in some districts, thereby discouraging legitimate voters from actually voting due to the delay.


----------



## BOOKGIRL12342002 (Nov 14, 2011)

*How sad is that?????*

Zombie voting, food bribes, irregularities, shenanigans, delayed announcements------hey, I've heard this before! How unfortunate that we can apply these concepts to so many other countries as well.

The good news, is that the human spirit keeps fighting -- all over the world and currently in Egypt. 

I am so grateful to see people appreciate their "vote" , especially the living ones!

I would think that as long as the human spirit craves justice, our world today "may" have a chance. 

Here's hoping..... 

Thanks for explaining everyone!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BOOKGIRL12342002 said:


> Zombie voting, food bribes, irregularities, shenanigans, delayed announcements------hey, I've heard this before! How unfortunate that we can apply these concepts to so many other countries as well.
> 
> The good news, is that the human spirit keeps fighting -- all over the world and currently in Egypt.
> 
> ...



Welcome in Egypt


----------

